# New Braunfels Silver Smoker



## swamprb (Mar 18, 2007)

I just finished up the NB and did a few mods, baffle, lowered the vent, raised the fire grate, built a basket, added some wheels, thermometers at grate level, new handles and table slats and a paint job.


----------



## meowey (Mar 18, 2007)

When will you fire it up??

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## smoked (Mar 18, 2007)

fire her up dangit......... let the smoke start puffing.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I'll be sniffing up north here for it.......lets see...maybe 30 minute drive, smoke would be about....ummmmm hour maybe......FIRE HER UP


----------



## swamprb (Mar 18, 2007)

Well I fired it up on St. Paddys Day and things didn't go all that well for me. I had a hard time keeping the temps up even though I had a good fire going, it was a struggle. @16 hrs with a 10# brisket, at 2AM it was on 170* internal so I foiled and put in the cooler. Finished them off in my drum smoker today.

Any firebox mods I can do?

Things I will be changing: Raising the coal grate @ an inch higher (4" clearance now)   Re-do the Baffle to widen the opening.


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 19, 2007)

Sorry to hear you had a struggle with the temps. See the attached link for mods on a new braunfels, I see you have allready done the baffle and most of the mods though. 

http://www.bbqinstitute.com/SmokerModifications.pdf 

What kind of outdoor temps and conditions were you dealong with??


----------



## swamprb (Mar 19, 2007)

Weather conditions were windy and drizzling rain, under cover and a makeshift windbreak. I was using a basket and Mesquite lump. Next time I'll use Kingsford briqs.


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 19, 2007)

Iv'e also read (as I don't have first hand experience) there are a few more things that might help to hold the temps better. 

"Inverting the fire grate they give you. Take that grate, invert it, and place it on the last set up risers on the firebox. This will give you more clearance underneath the fire so you can reach 200+ degrees and maintain it." 

"A door gasket modification can be made with simple high heat silicon. Wipe Vaseline around that edges of the cooking chamber when the door meets the chamber. Next run a nice bead of high-heat silicon inside of the door where they both meet. Close the door tightly and allow for the silicon to set up. After a day, open it up and you have a door gasket." 

Put four large bricks in the cooking chamber next to firebox to act as a heat buffer and minimize temp drops during fuel reloading


----------



## swamprb (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks for the reply tonto! I've got the gasket covered, and will be raising the coal grate and may have access to some fire bricks to take up some space in the bottom of the cook chamber.


----------



## smokemaster (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Think about decreasing the tuning plate size.  You'll allow more heat to get the meat.


----------



## swamprb (Mar 20, 2007)

The tuning plates were not and probably won't be used until the temp issue is resolved.


----------

